# Southern Illinois Archery Competition



## jcarlton (Sep 5, 2008)

If u have any info or schedules for shoots in Southern Illinois, bootheel area of Mo., or close in Ky or Indiana post it up I'd like to shoot a few comps this year. Thx in advance!


----------



## SonnyThomas (Sep 10, 2006)

Try these, just plug in state; www.3dshoots.com www.bowsite.com


----------



## jcarlton (Sep 5, 2008)

*Thank You*

I appreciate the help.


----------



## thenson (Mar 23, 2004)

Here is a link to a thread about one in Evansville Sat. Jan 24th at 4:00 PM

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=828297


----------



## jcarlton (Sep 5, 2008)

*Bad Luck*

I just saw your post thenson ty very much but it's almost 3 and shoot starts at 4 so I won't be able to make this round. Fell free to drop e a line if another gets scheduled.


----------



## ihunt-4-me (Jan 20, 2008)

Are you looking for local level 3D shoots? If so, Oblong has a shoot this 1/25 and every last Sun of the month. Bridgeport has a shoot every second Sun and Kimundy has a shoot every third Sun. If Mt Carmel starts up again, they also are the third Sun. These are all good shoots, nice locations and friendly people.


----------



## bambam203 (Sep 30, 2008)

Hey Jason here' a link to a place up in Mount Vernon that's gonna be forming a techno hunt league if ur into that...

http://www.siloutdoors.com/showthread.php?t=9284


----------



## Simpson (Dec 11, 2006)

Crawford County Bowhunters got the 4th Sunday and the shoot is in Oblong, IL. Quabache Trails 3D club in Vincennes, IN have a good shoot on 1st Sun. You can contact CCB at [email protected] and "The Boyz Bow Shop" 812-886-3952 can get you a current Quabache schedule. There's plenty more around, these may favorites.


----------

